# Call of Duty 4, Punkbuster (suprise!)



## Alexjswan (Jul 6, 2008)

After about 20 seconds of playing on a punkbuster server the screen goes black and I get that. ^

I have updated punkbuster several times and it still happens. I have not installed the 1.6 or 1.7 patch because that won't work either.

It won't extract.

My pc is actually only a week old and I'm guessing I need to download some extraction program but If you can help me with this it would be appreciated. It would be a shame to let over 300mb go to waste seeing as it is a fair chunk of my monthly data allowance...

Thanks,

-Alex.


----------



## Alexjswan (Jul 6, 2008)

Well it decided to extract for some reason but now I get this when I try to install it >.>

-Alex.


----------



## steel913 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey try this, no gaurantees tho
okay press alt ctrl delete.
Next go to processes and ensure that pnkbstrA.exe is running, if not click file, new task, then type in pnkbstrA.exe.

again, no gaurantees but i hope this helps!

Steel913 (daedeo09)

:wink:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Also, if you haven't tried it already, try running the patch exe as admin (Right click -> Run as Admin)


----------



## Twysta` (Jul 10, 2008)

I used to get problems with punkbuster on CoD4.
Go here http://www.punkbuster.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php 
and download the punkbuster software to manually update it if you haven't done that already.


----------

